# Woodsmith Keepsake box



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is my example of the Woodsmith Keepsake box featured in one of their season 6 episodes.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice. Great job on the top. It looks great!


----------



## Ozrob (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice work!:thumbsup:

Regards,

Rob


----------



## KLadwig (Oct 6, 2012)

I like the way the splines get bigger towards the bottom. It adds a neat effect. Nice job.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Neat job on the box, nice finish and the design of the top. Keep it up!

__________________
www.sawblade.com


----------



## KarlJUrban (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks really nice:yes: good work indeed


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice. :thumbsup:
I especially like the top and inlay. Keep up the good work.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice box.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, that's nice. I really like the lid. Any pictures of the interior of the box? If it's as nice as the exterior, it's gonna be beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## badshot (Sep 14, 2009)

Interior shots as requested.


----------



## evilzed (Jan 3, 2013)

Good job. I have been looking at making that very same box for a while now. You may have inspired me to get to work on it.


----------



## f6maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice! I have the same box under construction. I still need to make the lid but I didn't want to do a veneer so I'm debating about that. I hope mine comes out as nice as yours.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice. I just saw the Woodsmith Shop PBS episode, that showed this box, on tv this past weekend. It seems like a cool project.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm building this box from their plans. I'm up to making the lid but the directions don't say how the miter joints are held together. Are they just glued? If anyone saw the episode or made this I would appreciate your input. Thanks.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice work. I like the joints - adds a nice touch. I've made a fair number of boxes but I don't think I've seen the underside of a lid made that way. Looks sturdy, for sure. Well done!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Sweet looking keepsake box! The top is incredibly awesome. Brilliant job on it.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

Dopalgangr said:


> I'm building this box from their plans. I'm up to making the lid but the directions don't say how the miter joints are held together. Are they just glued? If anyone saw the episode or made this I would appreciate your input. Thanks.


 I revitalized this thread hoping too get some help in the lid joints. Any ideas?


----------



## MapleMoose (Sep 25, 2012)

I did not see the show, but, I would think that the lid would be just fine with glued miter joints (assuming that you have nice, tight joints). They shouldn't normally have a lot of forces exerted on them.

If you are greatly concerned about it, you could try reinforcing the joints with floating tenons or dowels. I don't know if biscuits would fit across that miter - maybe FF or #0.

If you know someone with a Festool Domino, I imagine that would be a nice easy solution. I have never used a Domino.


----------



## f6maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

I've made a couple of these boxes and the miters are just glued. The strength comes from the tenon and slot holding the center lid section to the lid frame.


----------



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

f6maniac said:


> I've made a couple of these boxes and the miters are just glued. The strength comes from the tenon and slot holding the center lid section to the lid frame.


Did you use a miter saw for the corners? Every time I use my miter saw on decorative stuff like this, the miters never really come out perfect. Any tricks to that you could share? Also, when making the lid is there an easier way than what they do in the .pdf instructions? I was thinking of using a router bit like a raised panel or something but the stock is only 1 1/2" wide.


----------



## f6maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

No I use my table saw and an Incra miter gauge. I don't think a power miter saw is accurate enough, at least mine isn't. Maybe a quality miter box and saw would be though.


----------



## mpolovic (Mar 21, 2014)

I could not find any detail in the plans regarding the final assembly of the lid. I assume it was glued. The veneer plywood center section gives it support. You may want to send a PM to badshot who started the thread. This is a nice project with eye catching details.


----------

